
In the Upside-Down World of Zimbabwe, $100 Trades for $102 - prostoalex
http://www.wsj.com/articles/cash-starved-zimbabweans-trade-dollars-for-dollarsat-fluctuating-rates-1480428000?mod=e2fb
======
Neliquat
Paywalled

